# Weird things you did when you were younger



## Mega_Cabbage (Jan 11, 2015)

What are some weird things you did/thought when you were younger?

-mixed all the slurpee flavors into one cup
-sipped some water from the shower and spit it out pretending I was a fountain
-frequently pressed A when trying to catch a Pokemon thinking it would help
-thought that monsters would get me if I went downstairs alone in the middle of the night with the lights off


----------



## Aradai (Jan 11, 2015)

Mega_Cabbage said:


> -frequently pressed A when trying to catch a Pokemon thinking it would help


i did this too haha. I was gullible enough to believe it at the time.


----------



## Kawaii Cupcakes (Jan 11, 2015)

Mega_Cabbage said:


> -frequently pressed A when trying to catch a Pokemon thinking it would help


who didnt do that? xp


----------



## mdchan (Jan 11, 2015)

Mega_Cabbage said:


> -frequently pressed A when trying to catch a Pokemon thinking it would help



Don't forget about the "Up" + "B" myth, too!  That pressing up on the D-pad along with B would turn a normal pokeball into a master ball in Gen I...yep.

Other weird things I've done as a kid:
-Pretended I was a dog or a tiger and pounced on people
-Dipped potato chips and pretzels in orange soda
-Dipped my stringbeans in ketchup
-Imitated the catch-phrases of cartoon characters
-Used to tell people "swearing is bad" when they would say "I swear" (rather than actually cuss)
-Used to put caterpillars (and one inch worm) in my lunchbag and brought them home with me from school to save them from the kids who went around squishing them
-Had a pet earthworm (and a pet cricket, but it got loose in the house)


----------



## Nanobyte (Jan 11, 2015)

Dear gash... I cringe whenever I look back at my life.
THAnKS FOR BRINGING THIS UP CABBAGE 
gr im mad at you gr


----------



## MyLifeIsCake (Jan 11, 2015)

I used to watch wayyy too much Animal Planet as a kid and thought my stuffed animals were real so I'd make them fight and the loser got eaten. It wasn't as bad as my sister whould tie up her Barbies and pretend they were kidnapped like serial killer.  I would also try to smuggle bugs and things into the classroom without being caught. Ah, childhood.


----------



## Chibiusa (Jan 11, 2015)

I would make peanut butter & goldfish sandwiches. I thought they were pretty good.


----------



## Squidward (Jan 11, 2015)

I would pretende to ride my dog. I never actually sat on him or hurt him, I would just pretend.


----------



## Saylor (Jan 11, 2015)

We moved around a few times when I was younger and once I kept one of our moving boxes and I'd do everything in it. I'd sit inside of it to watch TV and eat inside of it and everything, and sometimes I'd have my sister close it up and roll me around in it. I think I slept in it a few times, too.

I also thought spinning around in circles was the most fun ever, and I'd do it for nearly hours at a time until I couldn't even feel my head anymore haha.


----------



## r a t (Jan 11, 2015)

Mega_Cabbage said:


> -thought that monsters would get me if I went downstairs alone in the middle of the night with the lights off



I still do this, I'm 16 and scared of the dark.. 
Aha how embarrassing ;u;


----------



## RhinoK (Jan 11, 2015)

I used to write down -mini airplane- for me to ride around my street in for Christmas...
Sometimes I'd write my Christmas List on Christmas Eve because it's 'magic'
Apparently I was reeaaally aggressive and I kicked anyone who looked at my mum... and I headbutted a door and knocked it off its hinges. 
I also locked my mum out the house whilst I ate all of the biscuits and blamed it on a magical fairy (well I didn't I just said I didn't do it iirc)



Mega_Cabbage said:


> -sipped some water from the shower and spit it out pretending I was a fountain
> -frequently pressed A when trying to catch a Pokemon thinking it would help
> -thought that monsters would get me if I went downstairs alone in the middle of the night with the lights off



... I still do them.... woops


----------



## Brackets (Jan 11, 2015)

I was SUCH a weird child...
-I had like 5 tamagotchis on a string around my neck
-I used to spend hours colouring in graph paper
-I loved killing ants with a plastic club... like i would spend hours doing it
That's only a few


----------



## Lady Timpani (Jan 11, 2015)

The only thing that really stands out as weird to me is the way my friends and I would adopt insects in elementary school and take care of them. We would build "homes" out of bark for the ants that lived on the roots of these two huge trees overlooking the playground, and we had a pet worm that we brought food out to every day (in retrospect it's very unlikely that it was the same worm lol). We brought out pasta in Ziploc bags and would just kind of. Leave it there, assuming the worm would eat it. 

I also used to keep caterpillars in Pringles containers and stuff (probably not the best for them), but that stopped when I started having nightmares about them (???). I'd also take them out to play with them, and after awhile I still felt like they were crawling on me even after I had put them away, so that freaked me out too. I don't really think keeping caterpillars as pets is all that weird, though.


----------



## spCrossing (Jan 11, 2015)

A lot of stuff really.

I was such a weird kid back then.


----------



## oreo (Jan 11, 2015)

When I was 6, I would try to mate yellow ladybugs and red ladybugs together in hoping they will breed orange ladybugs. ; ~ ;


----------



## Buttercup (Jan 11, 2015)

i would tell everyone that would listen to me that i was married to a drug lord and he was in prison
i would pretend i was a middle aged woman with a kid
i would make out with an inflatable spiderman


----------



## Shimmer (Jan 11, 2015)

I used to think that my stuff animals were real so I would make sure they were all loved evenly and that when I put them away, they would be sitting comfortably, instead of just being thrown in a pile.



Mega_Cabbage said:


> What are some weird things you did/thought when you were younger?
> 
> -mixed all the slurpee flavors into one cup
> -sipped some water from the shower and spit it out pretending I was a fountain
> ...



I do all of these except pressing A while trying to catch a Pokemon. xD Is that bad...?


----------



## Zane (Jan 11, 2015)

-Gave all of my stuffed animals n toys a name and a personality (also differentiated their voices when playing with them)
-Try to charge everybody a toonie (2$ coin) for everything so I could play with the claw machine in a certain store
-Obsession with catching large bugs and putting them in jars and stuff and pretending it was a museum

there was definitely a lot but my memory is so bad i'll never think of it all


----------



## Beleated_Media (Jan 11, 2015)

-Apparently I was a womanizer when I was about 5 (I don't even know how...)
-I broke two major electronic devices, the Mac (Maconitosh) and my dad's boom box with paper...
-I cut my teacher with scissors when I was in kindergarten
-I couldn't focus well so my min was everywhere


----------



## Dewy (Jan 11, 2015)

I used to feed ants lolol
We had a lot of ants living outside in our garden. They were in between the cracks in a rock wall, and I'd shove pieces of food there for them and watch as they all swarmed over it and carried little bits away.

Hahah all children are weirdos tbh .-.


----------



## Cam1 (Jan 11, 2015)

I enjoyed drowning ants by filling up the cap of a water bottle and puring it on them yelling, "DIE!" 
I punched a kid in preschool, smashing his face into a mirror, all because he cut in line for the bathroom. Then recieved praise from my teacher because he was a bully.
I also put my foot in my mouth all the time.
I killed my fish by overfeeding them because I got too excited.
The list could go on and on.


----------



## snapdragon (Jan 11, 2015)

My cousin, sister and I used to play Bar. It doesn't sound that strange but it probably wasn't the best for 3 children to pretend to be working in an establishment that serves alcohol o_o;


----------



## ThePayne22 (Jan 12, 2015)

Used to eat lemon-flavored toothpaste. Like, a LOT...



Spoiler: Yuhhhh


----------



## Mariah (Jan 12, 2015)

snapdragon said:


> My cousin, sister and I used to play Bar. It doesn't sound that strange but it probably wasn't the best for 3 children to pretend to be working in an establishment that serves alcohol o_o;



My cousins and I would do that at my great-grandma's house because she had a bar set up in her basement.


----------



## Chiisanacx (Jan 12, 2015)

-Well in the shower when the water was dripping down my hands I would sing them around pretending that I was a water bender
-I would also drown ants with water xD 
-I would build a fort out of pillows blankets and chairs
-I used to speak into the fan while it was on because it made me sound like a robot
-while eating chips we'd play this game called Wish chip and find the biggest chip in the bag and that would be a wish chip ~then we would make a wish c:


----------



## Ninja_Fridge (Jan 12, 2015)

Chiisanacx said:


> -Well in the shower when the water was dripping down my hands I would sing them around pretending that I was a water bender



Who hasn't done that XD


----------



## badcrumbs (Jan 12, 2015)

For all the stupid crap I did as a kid, I am eternally grateful that YouTube wasn't a thing. My cousin and I videotaped almost everything we did... especially things like recreating our favorite scenes from "Dude, Where's My Car?" and various SNL Chris Farley sketches. We also used to fall to the floor in the middle of the mall and pretend to swim. I really don't know why.


----------



## Ronan (Jan 12, 2015)

I used to state that wearing my dad's watch cap would make me run faster.


----------



## lazuli (Jan 12, 2015)

Mega_Cabbage said:


> -frequently pressed A when trying to catch a Pokemon thinking it would help
> -thought that monsters would get me if I went downstairs alone in the middle of the night with the lights off



i still mash all the buttons out of habit lmao



mdchan said:


> -Dipped potato chips and pretzels in orange soda



what is wrong with you



Chibiusa said:


> I would make peanut butter & goldfish sandwiches. I thought they were pretty good.



...................you do mean goldfish crackers right, not actual goldfish



Ninja_Fridge said:


> Who hasn't done that XD



anybody who didnt love themselves and watched ATLA

i used to get scared whenever we'd drive under an elevated highway (idk what theyre called? overpasses????? who knows) because i thought it would fall on top of us


----------



## unintentional (Jan 12, 2015)

until I was about 8 I would walk up steps like a dog and down steps the same way (not in public, though)

I used to get a slinky and tie it to my fridge handle and put it back, but a stuffed animal in it, and say "rip you pile of poo" and let it go.

whenever I would buy pizza, I'd just pull off the cheese/pepperonis and eat that by itself.

I'd take glass and throw it on the driveway outside "to catch the demons."

I once bit a girl (who called me a dog, so I was like "u callin me a dog, i'll show ya a dog.") and I got ISS for 2 weeks, she's now one of my friends and she has a scar.


----------



## Cazqui (Jan 12, 2015)

I dunno why but I used to pick ants up off the ground and eat them alive. I didn't chew or anything(the lucky ones got chewed I suppose) just swallowed directly.
I use to be flexible enough to roll up into a ball, then I saw Lilo and Stitch and that inspired me to roll up into a ball and roll around my house for hours.
I used to put coins into my mouth because the feeling it gave me was addicting.


----------



## Ronan (Jan 12, 2015)

Cazqui said:


> I dunno why but I used to pick ants up off the ground and eat them alive. I didn't chew or anything(the lucky ones got chewed I suppose) just swallowed directly.
> I use to be flexible enough to roll up into a ball, then I saw Lilo and Stitch and that inspired me to roll up into a ball and roll around my house for hours.
> I used to put coins into my mouth because the feeling it gave me was addicting.



The fact that you ate ants is pretty badass.


----------



## Tap Dancer (Jan 12, 2015)

I used to think I could fly if I flapped my arms, so I would jump off of benches, picnic tables, and steps. I was sure that if I could flap my arms fast enough, I would eventually be flying. LOL


----------



## Joy (Jan 12, 2015)

Tap Dancer said:


> I used to think I could fly if I flapped my arms, so I would jump off of benches, picnic tables, and steps. I was sure that if I could flap my arms fast enough, I would eventually be flying. LOL



This was basically my life
But this was only when I wasn't attending to my duties as the Avatar.


----------



## unintentional (Jan 12, 2015)

Tap Dancer said:


> I used to think I could fly if I flapped my arms, so I would jump off of benches, picnic tables, and steps. I was sure that if I could flap my arms fast enough, I would eventually be flying. LOL



I used to put VHS boxes on my hands and flap as hard as I could haha


----------



## CainWolf (Jan 12, 2015)

I fled in terror from singing animatronics. Chuck E. Cheese robots? Flee in terror. Douglas Fir the singing Christmas Tree? Flee in terror. I feel like such a hipster with my whole "I was terrified of animatronics before it was cool" thing but I really was freaked out by them.

I also swallowed a marble once, it has a swirly thing in the center and I wanted to bite it open to see what it was. All things considered accidentally swallowing it was probably preferable.


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (Jan 16, 2015)

When I was younger I used to ride on my play sets and pretend they were cars, and I used to play with dog poop thinking it was mud xD


----------



## Prabha (Jan 16, 2015)

I used to take my moms makeup and mix it all up in a bowl... And like i pretended I was making potions and I truly believed i had powers..


----------



## Eldin (Jan 16, 2015)

I used to go over to my neighbors house and we would take literally every object in his room (mostly toys, but books, shoes, etc) and use them to make mazes for his pet rat. They would take up his entire room, so we basically just demolished his room like every day. 

We were probably the bane of his mother's existence.


----------



## f11 (Jan 16, 2015)

I'd dip my fries in my milkshake


----------



## Joy (Jan 16, 2015)

When I was in the bathtub I'd use my arms to push the water back and forth and pretend I was Katara teaching Aang how to "push and pull the water" lol.


----------



## graceroxx (Jan 16, 2015)

I kept box elder bugs as pets. I also put them in Hot Wheels cars and then got mad when I couldn't get them out. Their names were all Boxer 1, Boxer 2, and so on. Couldn't tell them apart ha ha


----------



## P.K. (Jan 16, 2015)

- Back in my old neighborhood I found an open sachete of dish soap lying around for some reason and I poured some of it into the neighbor's fountain and it just became one soapy mess for them. Although I was never caught.
- Same place. I wanted to play mailman so what I did was get everyone's mail and deliver it myself... I got in trouble by the admin because of that.
- Thought it was a good idea to ride my toy truck down a steep slope and I ended up hitting my head against a brick wall.
- In first grade, I bought myself a puppet ostrich from the field trip and played with it and treated it like an actual pet. Made it a bed and gave it food and water.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jan 16, 2015)

Mega_Cabbage said:


> -frequently pressed A when trying to catch a Pokemon thinking it would help



I do this in animal crossing when catching fish D;


----------



## Becca617 (Jan 16, 2015)

in kindergarten, my teacher was taking a picture of me for this project and for some ODD reason i put my arm up in the air and had my mouth open. Soooo embarrassing. >.> <.<


----------



## Prabha (Jan 16, 2015)

Joy said:


> When I was in the bathtub I'd use my arms to push the water back and forth and pretend I was Katara teaching Aang how to "push and pull the water" lol.


Oh my gosh. This completed my life, I did that too!
I used to also go near the ocean when I used to go on vacation, and I thought the waves were my water bending.


----------



## bloomwaker (Jan 16, 2015)

I would grab a hose and while the water was pouring out and twirl it around so it looked like the water was doing this:


----------



## TheGreatBrain (Jan 16, 2015)

I was a goofy child.lol. I could shuffle cards very fast and even taught myself a few tricks. I would pretend that I was in a fast card shuffling tournament on live t.v.The audience was amazed and I won the tournament. The other pretend contestants could not even come close to my super card shuffling abilities.


----------



## Kammeh (Jan 17, 2015)

Joy said:


> When I was in the bathtub I'd use my arms to push the water back and forth and pretend I was Katara teaching Aang how to "push and pull the water" lol.



I did this too omg. I was obsessed with Avatar.


----------



## Angelmarina (Jan 17, 2015)

I use to eat a lot of weird things, mostly because my mom worked at night so she slept the whole day. The worst was when I thought that sugar and salt would taste good together, so I poured some of both in a little ziplock bag and ran around the whole day eating it. I would also eat uncooked ramen and the seasoning packets, and the little goya chicken flavored cubes.

I also had barbie and brats dolls, and Neopets and little Pokemon figures. I would play with them everywhere and I would pretend that the barbie's and brats would go on missions.

I also thought I was an expert cook and decided that cutting up potatoes and putting them in the microwave while my mom was at work was a good idea and I cut myself, freaked out and called my mom. Looking back this was weird for me because I remember watching Wolf's rain while cutting the potatoes, and I just question so much about that night from there.


----------



## Lepidoptera (Jan 17, 2015)

Bugs were considered my friends when I was little. Mom came outside once to find I had put slugs on my arms. There was also were the ants on the table that I begged her not to kill my friends. 

She has one embarrassing Halloween costume picture from when I was very young. I decided last minute I wanted to be angel chicken(WTF?!) apparently.

I used to let carpenter ants pinch me as a child.

When I was young I watched The Little Mermaid so much that even though I'm an adult my mother won't watch it. I also told her I wanted boobies like the sea witch.

I used to be really afraid of monsters at night. Then I got a Pooch Patrol and made it guard my door at night.


----------



## mdchan (Jan 17, 2015)

computertrash said:


> what is wrong with you



Chips and pretzels in orange soda is no good, but you have no problem with me dipping my greenbeans (and lima beans, now that I recall it) in ketchup?


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Jan 17, 2015)

I had an imaginary friend. See, when I was younger, I favored my right hand over my left and thought it was better in every way, so my imaginary friend was named "Leftie" and my left and right hands would get into all sorts of contests. As you can expect, my right hand always won. Good times.

I still spam press A when catching Pokemon, because it's just a habit at this point. I know it doesn't help, but it's still nice to repeatedly press the button and think it does XD


----------



## Locket (Jan 17, 2015)

Chiisanacx said:


> -I would build a fort out of pillows blankets and chairs
> -I used to speak into the fan while it was on because it made me sound like a robot



I still do these. I love speakign in a fan thoudh XD


----------



## cIementine (Jan 17, 2015)

When I played with my build a bears I had a koala who I decided was evil so I got knives from the kitchen and made Sydney the koala stab my build a bears


----------



## Hyasynth (Jan 17, 2015)

I used to play with lotion bottles instead of the many Barbie dolls I had lying around. 
I would pretend that my chocolate cereals were dog food. 
I also liked to sniff my dog's kibble and almost tried it once to see if it tasted like meat.
I had this play tent I liked to set up in the living room and pretend it was a shelter during a natural disaster.
Whenever I wore boots I would pretend they were steel-toe (as in literally all steel on the outside) combat boots and would gratuitously kick everything.
Kids are weird.



Prabha said:


> I used to take my moms makeup and mix it all up in a bowl... And like i pretended I was making potions and I truly believed i had powers..


I did this too, except I would use literally anything. Drano, bleach, table salt, dirt...
I needed everything because I was a science witch and I was going to cure world hunger. I could have killed somebody.


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Jan 17, 2015)

Prabha said:


> I used to take my moms makeup and mix it all up in a bowl... And like i pretended I was making potions and I truly believed i had powers..


I remember doing that with my school lunch back in elementary school. I still ate it.


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Jan 17, 2015)

I mixed my yogurt with everything else and said it was "yogurt soup". I ate it, but no one else would think of trying it...


----------



## unintentional (Jan 17, 2015)

I used to steal eggs and milk and go outside and put dirt into a big bowl, put the eggs and milk, and make it a cake for my dogs.  
I used to eat dog treats (but that was due to, ahem, rather unfortunate circumstances.) 
I once started a fire, poured lemonade on it to put it out, jump on it (which would start it up again) and do that for an hour.


----------



## marzipanmermaid (Jan 17, 2015)

I used to eat the paint off the walls when I was in time out...
I used to eat cardboard and paper too...
I had imaginary friends, but would tell my mum they would gang up on me and beat me up when I introduced them to one another. Apparently my imaginary friends liked being friends with one another more than mine, lol.


----------



## Reenhard (Jan 17, 2015)

Stepping on big rusty spikes on purpose....twice. I was fascinated by it


----------



## unintentional (Jan 17, 2015)

Saint_Jimmy said:


> I used to steal eggs and milk and go outside and put dirt into a big bowl, put the eggs and milk, and make it a cake for my dogs.
> I used to eat dog treats (but that was due to, ahem, rather unfortunate circumstances.)
> I once started a fire, poured lemonade on it to put it out, jump on it (which would start it up again) and do that for an hour.



I used to want to break any part of my body (I mean like, legs or arms) and would do anything to get it done, then one day my swing broke and my arm snapped and I cried for two hours begging God to make the pain go away.

Never broke and never wanted anything like that again


----------



## Cute (Jan 17, 2015)

for some reason when i was little i would repeat everything i said but in a whisper. so if someone asked me what i was doing, i would say something like "playing with my toys!" then whisper under my breath _playing with my toys_

i'm not really sure why i did it and i stopped once i started going to kindergarten but it must have been hella creepy for my parents lol. i probably sounded possessed.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Reenhard said:


> Stepping on big rusty spikes on purpose....twice. I was fascinated by it



omg!! you're lucky you didn't get tetanus, that's hilarious but scary D:


----------



## Reenhard (Jan 17, 2015)

Cute said:


> for some reason when i was little i would repeat everything i said but in a whisper. so if someone asked me what i was doing, i would say something like "playing with my toys!" then whisper under my breath _playing with my toys_
> 
> i'm not really sure why i did it and i stopped once i started going to kindergarten but it must have been hella creepy for my parents lol. i probably sounded possessed.
> 
> ...



We gets vaccine for that at school as younger so... pppft I was around 6-7 years old. I was so proud and ran to my dad "I STEPT ON A SPIKE...ALL THE WAY "


----------



## ugh no. (Jan 17, 2015)

jump off the couch with an umbrella in hand pretending to be marry poppins.
lay a ton of blankets on the floor of my parents' room and "dive" into them pretending it was the ocean and the bed was a boat.


----------



## keybug55 (Jan 18, 2015)

I remember I stacked a bunch of VHS tapes (we had a lot of VHS tapes) and them knocked them down as if I was Godzilla.

I watched Lion King religiously and managed to memorize every line...EVERY line.

I watched DVDs on a loop whenever I had the chance to hold the portable DVD player. (Huh, a lot of these have to do with movies)

I remember my brother got a plush elephant from a crane game. Then we proceed to tear it's arm off, put some Star Wars BK toy inside it's stomach, replace the arm with a brush, and ripped an ear off. It was such a good creation. We named him "Elephante".

I had a ton of stuffed animals, so much so I felt like the leader of my own kingdom.

I was so creative, I had an imaginary friend who was a Ditto from pokemon. His name was the most creative thing ever...His name was Invisible.


----------



## Luxanna (Jan 18, 2015)

I would take my finger, and wipe it along the dirt in the windows and eat it..
I would take the broken graphi... the lead pieces in pencils, keep them in my sharpener and pretend they were people, talkign to them, giving them names... I had no friends because I was a known it all shy person.
I woudl apologize for everything I did, I would purposely suffer/ do thigns the harder way just to avoid not asking the teacher a question or talkign to people..


----------



## Astro Cake (Jan 18, 2015)

I remember putting all the flavors of Pixy Stix into a bottle of Sunny D and drinking it when I was around five or six years old. I remember trying it again a few years ago and it was sickeningly sugary and sweet.

Also I had some problems with eating non-food things, but it never developed into a serious problem.


----------



## MeghanNewLeaf (Jan 18, 2015)

My sisters and I would throw our stuffed animals out the window in front of our house.


----------



## Jamborenium (Jan 18, 2015)

-I played with rocks c:

-according to my grandmother as well as few other adults in my family when I was little
I always knew when the phone was going to ring, and who it was going to be on the other line​


----------



## Gregriii (Jan 18, 2015)

I was going to prepare a special dinner for my parents and I wanted to do some fruit juice. I was alone in home. I took the beater but I thought "Is this going to blend the fruit?" "I'll put my hand to comprove" 

...

My hand full of blood. Me running like a crazy in the house. My mother in the swimming pool. 

I was stupid.


----------



## daniduckyface (Jan 18, 2015)

Sit in the laundry basket and then pretend i was a turtle
Hide in the pantry
I had this stuffed animal lamb that i completely idolized that i did everything with
Try to teach myself to write with both of my hands (lol)


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Jan 18, 2015)

I thought the hurricane was friendly. And I would use the basket as a boat.


----------



## Leela (Jan 18, 2015)

I used to have a mini plastic wheelbarrow which I ran around with when my parents were gardening. I filled it with soil, leaves and flowers to make a ladybird garden. I eventually ended up with about twenty of them in there. I'd count them five times a day to make sure none of them were trying to escape, and if one was missing, I'd run around looking for it. When I found the ladybird, I'd force it to go back to the wheelbarrow (although looking back, I probably replaced them with different ladybirds lol). I also allowed bees to live there. If any other insect tried to go near the wheelbarrow, I threw sticks at it until it left.


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Jan 18, 2015)

daniduckyface said:


> Sit in the laundry basket and then pretend i was a turtle
> Hide in the pantry
> I had this stuffed animal lamb that i completely idolized that i did everything with
> Try to teach myself to write with both of my hands (lol)





Captain Crazy Chicken said:


> I thought the hurricane was friendly. And I would use the basket as a boat.



Either of you ever tried riding a laundry basket down the stairs?


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Jan 18, 2015)

No.


----------



## unintentional (Jan 18, 2015)

Mega_Cabbage said:


> Either of you ever tried riding a laundry basket down the stairs?



I did that once (hit a wall tbh)

I once took a piece of cardboard and rode it down the stairs.  It ended up going out from under me (and it ended up smashing into the wall) and I tumbled down the stairs and laughed.


----------



## Cory (Jan 18, 2015)

Mega_Cabbage said:


> Either of you ever tried riding a laundry basket down the stairs?


FINALLY I CAN USE THIS GIF


----------



## penguins (Jan 18, 2015)

i used to put crayons on my heater along the wall in the winter and watch the crayons melt lmao
the leftover crayon was there for like 7 years, up to like november 
it's not anymore tho
rip crayon


----------



## Leela (Jan 18, 2015)

Cory said:


> FINALLY I CAN USE THIS GIF



I'm not sure whether I should find that horrible or hilarious.



penguins said:


> i used to put crayons on my heater along the wall in the winter and watch the crayons melt lmao
> the leftover crayon was there for like 7 years, up to like november
> it's not anymore tho
> rip crayon



I melted a flexible ruler on my radiator once. Now I wish I'd done it with a rainbow of crayons.


----------



## n64king (Jan 18, 2015)

Mega_Cabbage said:


> Either of you ever tried riding a laundry basket down the stairs?



This reminds me of when I thought you could use a bag, blanket, or whatever to float safely down from a high place. I use to jump off the stairs that didn't have a railing on one side (thank you modern style house?) and hold something over me like Mary Poppins to float down but it obviously never worked. I thought if I could get something close to an umbrella it would work since I didn't have one available to me.


----------



## RiC David (Jan 19, 2015)

Saylor said:


> We moved around a few times when I was younger and once I kept one of our moving boxes and I'd do everything in it. I'd sit inside of it to watch TV and eat inside of it and everything, and sometimes I'd have my sister close it up and roll me around in it. I think I slept in it a few times, too.
> 
> I also thought spinning around in circles was the most fun ever, and I'd do it for nearly hours at a time until I couldn't even feel my head anymore haha.



Wow I'd completely forgotten about doing that as a kid but yeah spinning around was sort of euphoric...until you stopped and felt dizzy, well I did anyway - ugh .

I loved boxes too, heh are you a cat person as well? Cats are like that, if there's a box or a small space that's just the right size for their body they'll climb in just like we did as children. In my house we had a big (compared to a child) plastic laundry basket, that nice flexible soft plastic, and I loved sitting in that thing - especially when it was so snug it was almost cramped.

Oh the best of all had to be the space at the top of my wardrobe. It was a fitted wardrobe (so it was built into the wall) and it was just big enough to climb up and crawl into, I could even close the door from inside--obviously the door could be opened from inside as well! I think I first got up there when playing hide and seek for the ultimate hiding spot, then I just realised I really liked it.


----------



## Miss Vanian (Jan 19, 2015)

i used to be scared of sleeping on my back because i thought my eyes would roll back in my head so i always slept on my stomach. i'm not scared of that anymore, but now i still sleep on my stomach. also, when i would eat dinosaur shaped chicken nuggets, i would rip their limbs off and pretend ketchup was blood. heh.


----------



## Saylor (Jan 19, 2015)

RiC David said:


> Wow I'd completely forgotten about doing that as a kid but yeah spinning around was sort of euphoric...until you stopped and felt dizzy, well I did anyway - ugh .
> 
> I loved boxes too, heh are you a cat person as well? Cats are like that, if there's a box or a small space that's just the right size for their body they'll climb in just like we did as children. In my house we had a big (compared to a child) plastic laundry basket, that nice flexible soft plastic, and I loved sitting in that thing - especially when it was so snug it was almost cramped.
> 
> Oh the best of all had to be the space at the top of my wardrobe. It was a fitted wardrobe (so it was built into the wall) and it was just big enough to climb up and crawl into, I could even close the door from inside--obviously the door could be opened from inside as well! I think I first got up there when playing hide and seek for the ultimate hiding spot, then I just realised I really liked it.


Haha, yeah, I like cats! I had a laundry basket too that I'd sit in, and I used to try to get around the house with it by rocking it back and fourth so it'd move. I stopped doing that after I got stuck in one once, though. But yeah I loved sitting in boxes and pantries and things like that which is kind of weird now cause I get claustrophobic.


----------



## Lady Timpani (Jan 19, 2015)

Speaking of sitting in weird places: I used to sit in the bottom of my closet at my old house, which was a space like a foot high and five feet long (so I guess I actually laid down in it). The first thing I did when we bought our new house was do my homework in my bigger closet. 

Idk why I did any of that, but I guess it's kind of ironic to look back on, now.


----------



## Saylor (Jan 19, 2015)

Lady Timpani said:


> Speaking of sitting in weird places: I used to sit in the bottom of my closet at my old house, which was a space like a foot high and five feet long (so I guess I actually laid down in it). The first thing I did when we bought our new house was do my homework in my bigger closet.
> 
> Idk why I did any of that, but I guess it's kind of ironic to look back on, now.


I had a friend in elementary school who had a closet like that, and whenever I was staying at his house and one of my parents came to pick me up, I'd go in hide in it so I didn't have to leave lol.


----------

